# Documentation



## joyk (Sep 20, 2012)

I have an ob/gyn dr that wants to start using a sonosite/ultrasound machine in the office for checking heartbeat/fluid/position.  He is wanting to know what documentation is needed for billing purposes.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Sonosite has a great website. The following link may be helpful:

http://www.sonosite.com/sales/reimbursement


----------

